# Word of the Day: Bounty



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2020)

In reciprocation for the knight's courageous deeds, the King bestowed upon him a bounty of swamp land.

bounty: something given or occurring in generous amounts. (noun)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

You haven't lived until you've eaten a dark chocolate bounty bar


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 2, 2020)

There is a bounty on coyotes.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2020)

Great participation in this thread brings me bountiful joy!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

I was going to ask if there are *b*ountiful delicious flavors, in those Bounty bars?!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)

(She forgot to add a sentence, but I was counting on someone using the word 'bounty' this way!}


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 2, 2020)

There is a bounty on my head after i dared to sit down when eating my fish and chips outside yesterday.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Some of the items I like to find at a grocery store, are in less bountiful supply than usual, during these trying times.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2020)

I used to watch Dog the Bounty Hunter!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm sorry.

Did you read "Mutiny on the Bounty"?


----------



## GAlady (Jul 14, 2021)

Gardeners had a large _bounty _this summer.


----------

